# offshore 9-9-15



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

My boss expressed a interest in starting to fish some competitively as he had never done before. So we have been fishing a few small tournaments around our area to ease my boss into the swing of tournament fishings a center console. Our first two were king tournaments in mexico beach which we placed in despite the rough weather. Yesterday we fished the poor mans shootout here in panama city, which is a marlin, tuna, dolphin, and wahoo tournament.We left out at 3am and pointed her WSW to the squiggles, upon arrival we set the spread and immediately the shotgun gets smoked. After a short fight we had a 36 pound wahoo in the box. We worked that area for another hour without any other strikes the headed SE down the 100 fathom line working out to 900' and back. After riding for 4 hrs without any sign of life other than a few fliers we found our oasis in the desert 20 miles south of the wings. It was a good rip 30 yards wide and 10 miles long loaded with bait and mahi. The first rigger bait to get close resulted in a 15 pound cow to add to the box. Since the bait and mahi were so abundant and no other structure for miles existed we put out five big baits and reached for the man in the blue suit. It wasn't long before my mate screams billfish on the flat! I turn and look back and she's billing the hell out of the flat line. He drops it back and she eats then lets go three times and on the fourth time he gets the hooks in her good, or so we thought. After clearing lines and getting the boss ma belted for the stand up gear she's has dumped 400 yards. We start the retrieval process and after a few jumps the line goes slack. After a few cuss words we get the spread back out and back up to the line and go another mile before bam. The horse ballyhoo running short center gets slammed and released we start retrieving the lure fast skipping it and the fish comes up and show its self and its another blue. Long story short after a swing and miss the lure wraps the bill and screams for 30 second then she's gone. After the second blue we are all so happy and unhappy at the same time we didn't care what happen after that. However that wasn't the end of the marlin for the day. We continued south on line for another 30 mins when my mate and i are standing in the cockpit looking at a teaser we made and talking about how good it swims, when the biggest blue I've ever personally seen comes out of no where and rolls right on the teaser and inhales it never to be seen again. We were in awe for seconds before we said a word. After regaining our composure we continue to fish only to have two whites come up and mouth every bait in the spread and leave unhooked. By this time it was 6 o'clock and we were 75 miles from the pass with 9 pm deadline. I pointed her north at 35 kts in clam seas and sipped a brew or two and reminisced on by most memorable blue water day to date. 

https://youtu.be/WzvFdZ5G7rQ


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a great day! I cant wait to get back out there myself!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That was one cool read. Thanks for the report.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Any day you see that many bills is a good day1 Thanks for the report.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Wahoo. Those Blues didn't cut ya'll any slack did they!?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good video....That was a good grass mat. Too bad you were in a tourney, probably could have filled up the coffins on what lurked!!! Glad you got some exciting action, no way would I have been quiet getting a marlin to engulf anything! heck, I get excited when I see flipper break!!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Good deal!

That looked like some wicked weather stuff for that MBARA tourney. I was fishing CIS and watched that storm roll out with the light north wind. Glad I wasn't out there.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not too shabby for a greenhorn.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Nice Wahoo. Those Blues didn't cut ya'll any slack did they!?


Yeah we sucked it up.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Good deal!
> 
> That looked like some wicked weather stuff for that MBARA tourney. I was fishing CIS and watched that storm roll out with the light north wind. Glad I wasn't out there.


Wicked for sure. We end up with first in pro division though.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics. One of the best reports of the week! You man not have bagged and tagged them but you sure had some excitement and that's where it's at. Tight lines to you.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great day and nice report. Congrats


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting, sounds like you had a great trip!.

Now your boss won't stop until he has a 70 Viking and has spent all of his money fishing! His wife won't like you! ha ha!


Robert


----------

